# Spoon feed with GreenePunch



## AkimboJimbo (6 mo ago)

Was curious what others thought about spoon feeding weekly with GreenePunch? If I use 16oz per gal. It's .23lbs of N per 1k.

I know it's not the most cost effective but I originally planned to use it on the front and back yards but decided with the two kids and the dog to go the mullet route, so the front yard gets all the goodies. I'll be using urea after I run out of GP.

Also, suggestions on how long to wait after overseeding?

Background: Cool season grass 2k sqft area. I applied PGR 3 day before overseed. Pre-germinated 100% KBG seed. Applied seed with Milo (whole 32lbs bag over 2k sqft)Now 5 days later I'm seeing the very first signs of grass babies. Existing grass was mowed to 1.5" day of seeding. Applied RGS/Humic/Hydretain at seed down.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I spoon feed my reno last year with green punch every 10 days or so and it worked great.


----------

